# diablosport trinity



## Huckleberry06 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yo, has anyone tried out the diablosport trinity tuner. If so, any good gains with it? There should be with that amount of coin.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Eh, handheld tuners. I used to have one of those Diablo Sport Programmers and it had some flexablity it was cool. The stock programming don't do a whole lot. From what I was showed on HPTuners they add alot of timing on the low to mid range and taper off up top to give you the "feel" of more power thats about it. With those you better off doing your own programming. Sorry I can't help you with that particular one.


----------



## Huckleberry06 (Feb 19, 2010)

that's cool, thanks for the input


----------

